# Applications of Fook Sau?



## Nabakatsu (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey there, I'm on the verge of focusing on potential applications whilst doing my siu nim tao to entertain me a bit more, and distract me from leg pain 
So! Does anyone have any potential applications for fook sau, I can see latching around the neck and arms, but i'm not too sure about the more specific details involving these movements.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 7, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> Hey there, I'm on the verge of focusing on potential applications whilst doing my siu nim tao to entertain me a bit more, and distract me from leg pain
> So! Does anyone have any potential applications for fook sau, I can see latching around the neck and arms, but i'm not too sure about the more specific details involving these movements.


 
Don't worry about the around the neck one at this stage that is from the dummy form. Heres a couple of quick ones because I've been out all day with the missus watching her clothes shop and I'm knackered .


Okay against a spinning back fist , you can step in and use a horizontal palm strike to the kidneys as you simultaneously intercept the back of his arm with your Fook Sau , on contact with his arm sink your Fook down from the elbow to absorb and deflect the energy , not down to far though.

Next one is against a straight punch , someone in a side on stance. The attacker punches with right hand , you counterpunch against his punch with your right arm centerline punch intercepting at his wrist on the outside of his arm, this will deflect his punch to the side.

Then you change your punch to a Fook Sau and latch his arm down sharply , don't use the thumb because that is a grab .

 Keep the hand nice and relaxed like a hook around his forearm , and don't latch it down too far either ,remember economy of movement.

 At the same time as you latch his arm down and his body is pulled of balance , using your right leg  hook kick him in the groin with your foot or shin depending on the range and your left Wu Sau comes up to guard your face . 
Remember if a hand is not striking it is guarding.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2009)

Don't let me digress this thread and go off topic, but a quick question about the way we do the Fook and Wu in the form. Why do we do them the opposite direction in the form that we would typically do them in real application?


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet! thanks much man, can't wait to get a chance to try some of this stuff out eventually, certainly something to visualize as I practice my siu nim tao at least, tis quite appreciated good sir


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 7, 2009)

ya know what seeker, I was thinking about that myself, I've heard that part of the form is for gathering chi and focusing on breath work, but there certainly could be a more applicable reason too


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 7, 2009)

Seeker said:


> Don't let me digress this thread and go off topic, but a quick question about the way we do the Fook and Wu in the form. Why do we do them the opposite direction in the form that we would typically do them in real application?


 
That is a damn good question and one that I don't have a definitive answer to although I do have a few theories

1.  It could be teaching you to mentally and physically apply forward force or forward intent even though your hand is going backwards . You can get a feel for this by having someone put light pressure on your wrist as you slowly drive the FooK Sau out . 

Mentally you are driving your elbow forwards all the way. When you get to the end and turn into Wu Sau the partner still keeps the light pressure on as the Wu starts heading back towards the body. It is important that even though your hand is going back you still are mentally thinking forwards.

2)   It is also though to be the part of the form where internal energy is cultivated.

3)   It could also be just ingraining the correct elbow positioning and relaxed muscular action that is needed for high speed striking.

Theres probably as many theories as there are lineages of WC / WT. But the one that was told to us in our lineage was the first theory that I explained.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 7, 2009)

Some good points there mook, thanks much, I'll ask my sifu about it next class to see if he has any further insight


----------

